# ABT Addict!



## dooch (Jan 13, 2016)

You people on this forum have created a bunch of ABT addicts among my family and friends.

Almost every time I smoke something, I have to make these things!

Which is not really a bad thing!

Got lazy one day at a get-together, and did some in the "Oven", and the cheese melted out, and were not as tasty. 













IMG_20150705_180916.jpg



__ dooch
__ Nov 5, 2015


















IMG_20150705_153243.jpg



__ dooch
__ Jan 13, 2016


















IMG_20160102_153422.jpg



__ dooch
__ Jan 13, 2016


















IMG_20160102_130551.jpg



__ dooch
__ Jan 13, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2016)

OH NO not the oven!! Seriously they look great. How can you go wrong with both bacon & cheese!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 16, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> OH NO not the oven!! Seriously they look great. How can you go wrong with both bacon & cheese!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could wrap bacon around shoe laces and they would taste great!  LOL !


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks great - ABTs: My Favorite!


----------

